# Booked our 1st "real" camping trip



## ssramage (Jul 3, 2017)

Besides one other partial overnight trip in the yard, I booked our first real camping trip for my family. Plan is to be at the Jekyll Island Campground 9/8-9/10. Close enough to home (St. Simons) that my wife and newborn son can still sleep at home and meet us during the day. This will be my 4 year old son's first real camping adventure. Looking forward to it! Wish we could do it sooner, but tent camping and South Ga heat don't mix. Hoping it cools off some by then!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 3, 2017)

Spring spends the summer up here in the mountains !! The cool air off the creeks and rivers is a bonus !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2017)

Sounds like a blast. Hope the skeeters aren't too rough on y'all.


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 4, 2017)

You will love it down there. Plenty of places to bike around the marsh. Good fishing and crabbing across the street on the pier. Take a Thermacell for skeeters. Lock up your groceries , the raccoons are smart enough to open a combination lock. Have fun.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 4, 2017)

If it's still hot, get a small window unit AC.  There is a thread on this page about it.

Have fun


----------



## ssramage (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks guys! Since we live on St. Simons, we're sort of used to the heat and bugs down here. We go to Jekyll Island quite a bit actually. I wanted somewhere close enough to home so that we didn't have to try to camp with a newborn and a 4 year old.


----------

